
Show HN: Open Door, an appointment based marketplace for experts and influencers - benkarst
https://opendoorconnect.com/
======
justboxing
Congrats on Shipping!

Would be nice if you list existing experts in some sort of "Browse
Influencers" page.

Also, do you vet or moderate the self-proclaimed "experts" / "influencers"?
Otherwise, you risk quickly becoming the next Chatroulette.. (the chatroulette
reference is cos you allow videos ) =>
[http://fskrealityguide.blogspot.com/2010/07/why-
chatroulette...](http://fskrealityguide.blogspot.com/2010/07/why-chatroulette-
failed.html)

